# Exodus 28:30



## LarryCook (Jul 27, 2005)

And in the breastpiece of judgment you shall put the Urim and the Thummim, and they shall be on Aaron's heart, when he goes in before the LORD. Thus Aaron shall bear the judgment of the people of Israel on his heart before the LORD regularly. 

Two comments: 

First, the prophetic telling of Christ's deep love for the elect in that He would regularly bear our judgment on his heart.

Secondly, two words that I've never noticed before....Thummin and Urim which were to have been put in the breastplate....below is from Easton's 1897 Bible Dictionary:

Thummim
perfection (LXX., "truth;" Vulg., "veritas"), Ex. 28:30; Deut. 33:8; Judg. 1:1; 20:18; 1 Sam. 14:3,18; 23:9; 2 Sam. 21:1. What the "Urim and Thummim" were cannot be determined with any certainty. All we certainly know is that they were a certain divinely-given means by which God imparted, through the high priest, direction and counsel to Israel when these were needed. The method by which this was done can be only a matter of mere conjecture. They were apparently material objects, quite distinct from the breastplate, but something added to it after all the stones had been set in it, something in addition to the breastplate and its jewels. They may have been, as some suppose, two small images, like the teraphim (comp. Judg. 17:5; 18:14, 17, 20; Hos. 3:4), which were kept in the bag of the breastplate, by which, in some unknown way, the high priest could give forth his divinely imparted decision when consulted. They were probably lost at the destruction of the temple by Nebuchadnezzar. They were never seen after the return from captivity.

From HoÂ­raÂ­tiÂ­us BoÂ­nar, Songs for the WilÂ­derÂ­ness, 1843. I Lay My Sins On Jesus


> I lay my sins on Jesus, the spotless Lamb of God;
> He bears them all, and frees us from the accursÃ¨d load;
> I bring my guilt to Jesus, to wash my crimson stains
> White in His blood most precious, till not a stain remains.



Oh, how great is the insufficiency of my gratitude.


----------



## JohnStevenson (Aug 1, 2005)

As you correctly noted,Thummim sounds very much like Tammim, the word for perfections or completion (the plural is optional since this could easily be a plural of majesty).

Urim is simply the word for "lights" and uses the same plural.

Certainly a fitting picture of the One who is both the Father of lights and the majesty of heaven.


----------

